# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Monster Fishes >  Monster Fish

## James

Monster fishes in the home are not for the faint of heart or bank account.  They require large tanks, food an filtration systems, but for those so inclined nothing will deter them for housing and caring for the "Monsters"   :yes: 

Here are just a few species that qualify,

*1. Wolf Fish

**2. Snake Head

**3. Piranhas

**4. Amazon Catfish 

**5. Peacock Bass* (_Cichla_)

*6. Wolf Cichlids* (_Parachromis dovii)

_*7. Jaguar Cichlid*_(Parachromis managuensis)

_*8. Freshwater Amazon Stingrays

**9. Bichirs

**10.* *Pike Cichlids* (_Crenicichla_)

----------

